# How big is as big Mink?



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

I trapped a Mink yesterday that measured 24 inches from nose to tail and compared to the other 7 minks i caught this year and ones from the past i don't recall ever catching one this big..I was thinking about having it mounted unless this a a pretty common size?


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

After looking through my pictures from a few years ago i found one of two mink that were caught within 6 ft of each other on the same day and they were bigger then this one, so i guess this one wasn't to big after all.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Capac Trapper said:


> After looking through my pictures from a few years ago i found one of two mink that were caught within 6 ft of each other on the same day and they were bigger then this one, so i guess this one wasn't to big after all.


Wild male Mink average size including tail is 19-28in, females are ave 18-23in


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Here is a big buck mink I caught a couple years ago, that stretched just under 24 inches to the base of the tail.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Likely a nice buck mink.

Still make a sweet mount.


----------



## 2 GUNS (Dec 11, 2012)

Capac Trapper said:


> I trapped a Mink yesterday that measured 24 inches from nose to tail and compared to the other 7 minks i caught this year and ones from the past i don't recall ever catching one this big..I was thinking about having it mounted unless this a a pretty common size?


Ive always measured them from nose to tip of tail skinned, biggest one ive ever caught (this year) was 37 1/2. Big buck! wish i had pics.


----------

